# rhom off food



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

I have always fed my largest rhom (grown from 4" to 7" in the last year), cooked prawns and whitebait (like large silversides).

about a month ago i started to introduce raw prawns to him, which he ate no problem.

Recently he has sort of gone off his food. no longer eating half as much as he did.

I used to feed 2 tiger prawns per day (or the equivalent .. so might substitute with half a dozen whitebait). Now he only eats half a prawn every other day.

Any suggestions? (waters fine, tanks the same, temps the same ... only thing that has changed is the fish)

cheers

carl


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Maybe tossing in a few feeders? Not sure but thats what I'd do.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

sometimes they go on stikes like this....just give him some time.

just feed him every other day


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Hunger strikes are normal for piranhas. Keep feeding them raw shrimp not cooked.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's a bit odd that he goes on a hunger strike a month after you started feeding him a new food source, even more because he had a healthy appetite before the switch. I guess that is the cause of his stubborn behaviour (well, it's all I can think of, apart from the fact that piranha's do get fussy about food from time to time, but this seems too much coincidence, imo...)

I'd switch back to his regular diet, and see how he'll respond to that. Once he's eating normally again, you could mix in some raw prawns again to see if he'll accept it in a mixed diet.

Good luck, and keep us updated


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

as Rhoms get bigger they also supposedly eat less. 7" isn't huge, but maybe this is it.

a feeder of some sort isn't a bad idea to try if you are worried

keep us updated


----------



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

i wa thinkin abot the reduced appetite towards the tiger prawns adn came up with a hypothesis of my own... have any of u ever eaten a food that has made u sick? now did u go out the next day (week, month) and order that same food?? chances are no...but eventually u would begin to eat that food again.... well, applying this to the problem at hand, iam suggesting that the raw prawns given to the piranha for some reason made him sick (little stomach virus) and this affects his appetite toward prawns... i think your best bet is to lay off the prawns for a bit


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

A lot of predatory fish are like this, My O does it about once every two months and won't eat for a week, he doesn't like goldfish anymore because I dropped like 2dozen in one day and he never finished em off and got too used to em. Now he'll only eat cichlid staple and rosies and guppies.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

cheers guys,

i will try him on cooked again .....

only problem is that I have to move him this weekend (the better half is wanting ALL of the bedrooms back .... so i now have a fish house in the garage) .. that'll upset him







.... mind you i am sure he'll settle down again.

I'll get some goldfish whilst i am out and about today.

one thing i have noticed is that his aggression levels have definitely increased. He now constantly swims at the front of the tank and actually tries to attack my finger .... up until a month or so ago he would hide and only eat in front of me if I sat very very still.

wierd fish eh??

carl


----------

